# Transformatori >  Trafa pārtīšana

## ivog

Sveiki,
Vai ir zināms Rīgā kāds kas ar tādu lietu nodarbojas? Ir barošanas trafiņš, kuram (laikam) ir īsslēgtais vijums - pieslēdzot izsit drošinātāju. Svilis nav. Aptuveni 600W jauda. Cik tāds prieks varētu maksāt?

----------


## Isegrim

Ekstrasenss, novērtējis tavu transformatoru ar sametinātu serdi, defektu ar laku piesūcinātā primārajā tinumā, saka: "Dofiga maksās!".

----------


## n3001

Zinu, ka Jelgavā tin šitos brīnums, jākāpj ārā pie Cukurfabrikas. Cena - lētāk kā citur.

----------


## ivog

> Zinu, ka Jelgavā tin šitos brīnums, jākāpj ārā pie Cukurfabrikas. Cena - lētāk kā citur.


 Domā bijušajā lauķenes teritorijā, kur starterus un ģeņģerus remontē? Zinu to vietu, man tas no mājām 10 min gājienā... tā kā biju iedomājies par viņiem, būs jāuzzvana. 
P.S. Serde nav metināta, bet ar laku gan viņš saliets.

----------


## kaspich

pirms paartiishanas es gan ieteiktu fiziku apguut  :: 
taadas jaudas trafu sleedzot, logjiski, kas 'izsitiis droshinaataaju'. kaa tu domaa, Ivo, kaadelj gan ir termistori virkne ar parastajiem trafiem, bet toriem taisa pat speciaalas palaishanas [soft start] plates? kaapeec ir izdomaati taadi 'slow blow' droshinaataaji?
es neesmu gatavs deret, bet ar 90% probabilitaati saku - trafam nekas nekaish.

----------


## ivog

Paga, a tas, ka virknē pieslēgta kvēlspuldze pilnā kvēlē (ne tikai ieslēgšanas momentā), Tavuprāt nozīmē OK? Trafs parastais, ne tors.

----------


## Isegrim

Pilnā kvēlē? Tas nozīmē arī pilnīgu 'īso'. Īsslēgts vijums nebūt nenozīmē mazu aktīvo pretestību, citiem vārdiem, ar ommetru mērot, labs transformators no nobeigta neatšķirsies.

----------


## ivog

Tieši tā, ir pilnīgs īsais. A ja sekundārajos tinumos īsslēgts vijums, tad nevar tā būt?

----------


## kaspich

Nededzis trafs, un peeksnji tomeer pilniigs iisais? ok, iisavienots tinums? nu ne jau taa, ka pilna kveelee [te gan prasiitos - luugums panjemt VOLTMETRU un pameeriit]. ibo pasuudiigaakam ne/toram zudumi mieriigi var buut i visi 5..10% tuksgaitaa, kas noziimee 30..50W, kas, savukaart, [pie suudiigaaka dzelzs] var noziimeet, ka uz 25..40W kveelspuldzes spanis kritiis pamatiigs [un taa spiides uz nebeedu].

trafa bildi un sleegumu studijaa. es lieku uz nepareizu faazeejumu tinumos [ja ir taada iespeeja].

----------


## kaspich

> Tieši tā, ir pilnīgs īsais. A ja sekundārajos tinumos īsslēgts vijums, tad nevar tā būt?


 stoooop. piedod, tu nerubii ko runaa  :: 
pilnigs iisais ir pilnigi sadegushi tinumi jeb visi uz iiso. kaa tas butu iespejams? saki, luudzu.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. jaamera ir nevies U uz spuldzes [lai nebuutu staasts: uz spuldzes ir 213.5V], bet: U uz trafa.

----------


## ivog

Tātad mērījumu rezultāti:
Tīkla spriegums - 233V;
Kvēlspuldze 100W/230V
Sprieguma kritums uz trafa primārajiem izvadiem - 105,6V strāva 0,37A, sanāk ap 40W trafs patērē tukšgaitā.
Tā it kā varētu būt, bet kad mēģināju pieslēgt pa tiešo bez spuldzes, izlidoja 16A automāts elektroinstalācijā.
Oriģināli slēguma shēma ir šāda:

Problēma tāda, ka tā shēma nestrādāja (īsti neatceros, kas tur bija, kādu laiku atpakaļ ņēmos ar to aparātu, tad noliku malā, jo domāju ka trafam kirdik).
Toreiz Tornis ieteica visu to palaišanas shēmu nahrenizēt un pieslēgt pa taisno.

Trafs no Yamaha A-960 pastiprinātāja (ja tam kāda nozīme), jauda pēc manuāļa 630W.

----------


## Isegrim

> kad mēģināju pieslēgt pa tiešo bez spuldzes, izlidoja 16A automāts


 Pamēģini saīsināt kvēlspuldzi, nevis slēgt 'pa tiešo'.

----------


## kaspich

> Pamēģini saīsināt kvēlspuldzi, nevis slēgt 'pa tiešo'.


 +101

piedevaam, jaapaskata, vai trafs atbilst 230AC primaarajaa [kaut kaa interesanti, ka uz primaaraa ir 110V. te deretu paskatiit I formu, bet nu afftaram tas buus par sarezgjitu..].

p.s. par teemu - palaishanas likvideeshana kaa risinaajums: neizteikshos.


p.p.s. 16A bija domaats ampeeri, vai A grupa? vai nav skaidrs, kaada grupa??

----------


## Tārps

Es ceru, ka sekundārais tinums eksperimentējot ir atslēgts !!!! Un tikai tad slēdzam pie tīkla. 
Lieki ir runāt par drošinātāju 16A, vai tas ir C vai B, ja jau ieejā stāv 6,3 A drošinātājs.

----------


## ivog

Tā, nu speciāli priekš "neticīgajiem Tomiem" uztaisīju vēl vienu laboratorijas darbu ar mājas daļēju aptumšošanu - arī saīsinot spuldzi 16A automātslēdzis (B grupa, ja kādam tas liekas būtiski) izlidoja momentā  :: 
P.S. Protams, ka sekundārā gali ir "gaisā" - man tas trafs vispār izņemts no aparāta laukā. 110 V viņš nevar būt nekādīgi, jo caur to palaišanas shēmu viņam tiek padots pilns tīkla spriegums - 230V.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, ja ar šādu improvizētu _soft start_ joprojām sper ārā 16 A automātu, tad iespējams, ka tiešām trafiņš pagalam.  ::  
Bet māju tumšot gan nevajag; vienkāršāk uz darba galda salikt tai lampai paralēli (šim gadījumam) gan 6 A, gan 10 A automātus un slēgt tos pēc vajadzības.

----------


## ivog

> Bet māju tumšot gan nevajag; vienkāršāk uz darba galda salikt tai lampai paralēli (šim gadījumam) gan 6 A, gan 10 A automātus un slēgt tos pēc vajadzības.


 Tā kā man uz darbistabu atsevišķa grupa un talu nav jāiet lai ieslēgtu, tad noslinkoju  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tā, nu speciāli priekš "neticīgajiem Tomiem" uztaisīju vēl vienu laboratorijas darbu ar mājas daļēju aptumšošanu - arī saīsinot spuldzi 16A automātslēdzis (B grupa, ja kādam tas liekas būtiski) izlidoja momentā 
> P.S. Protams, ka sekundārā gali ir "gaisā" - man tas trafs vispār izņemts no aparāta laukā. 110 V viņš nevar būt nekādīgi, jo caur to palaišanas shēmu viņam tiek padots pilns tīkla spriegums - 230V.


 shaadas slodzes gadiijumaa automaata grupa nebuutiska ir tikai pilniigiem nejeegaam.
ok, kad tu saki - tiek likts klaat 230.. tu pats liki? nee, jo nokautu nopirki.
es service manual redzu 2/3 modeljus dazhaadam spanim. es redzu papildus izvadu [kaa nojaushu, pusspanim].

tas, ko es iisti nesaprotu: kaapeec pie 110V Io=0.3A, bet pie lielaaka U peeksnji tas simtkashojas??? kaadaa sakariibaa? ja tas buutu iissavienots tinums, tad no kurienes shaada sakariiba?
kaapeec uz primaaraa palika tieshi 110V? varbuut ir veerts piesleegt 2 spuldzes paraleeli? un paskatiit, kas tad notiek ar Uprimaaro?

un vispeedejais - es mineeju par Io formas apskati. njemam oscili, virknee ar spuldzi iesleedzam 1Ohm, 2W. paskatam formu. bildi studijaa.
es veel joprojaam neticu, ka trafs vainiigs.

----------


## ivog

Rekur ari bilde:

----------


## AndrisZ

Toč pēc 110V izskatās!
Be tad jau jāpārtin šā vai tā. ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, luuk, ivo.
trafs iet piesaatinaajumaa. iissavienoti tinumi NJE PRICHOM.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. piedevaam, vareja jau pameerii U sekundaarajos tinumos sleegumaa ar to spuldzi. varu dereet, ka pie 110 primaarajaa, sekundaarajos jau bija/ir vajadziigie spanji..

----------


## ivog

Paga, ja es pareizi saprotu, tad tajā shēmā trafam spriegums tiek padots caur droseli un simistoru, kuru atver/aizver tā vadības shēma. Tātad uz viņu tiek padots pilns tīkla spriegums. Trafa kods GA6365 - pēc servisa manuāļa viņš ir paredzēts Eiropas modelim, tātad ar barošanas spriegumu 220V. Arī uz paša aparāta aizmugurē ir norādīts barošanas spriegums 220V/50Hz. Tad KĀ TRAFS VAR BŪT AR 110V PRIMĀRO TINUMU???

----------


## kaspich

primaarajam ir 3 izvadi. noskaidro, pa kuriem jaapadod 230V, kursh ir videejais. paarbaudi sekundaaro U sleegumaa ar kveelspuldzi.
5min teema te jau uz 3 lpp un 3 dienaam..

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, neviens jau nav teicis, ka uz trafu padod 230V. tikpat labi tur padod 110V. es uz sitiena neatradu datashet tam IC, bet idejiski vinjsh var arii veidot faazu dimmeri.

----------


## ivog

> primaarajam ir 3 izvadi. noskaidro, pa kuriem jaapadod 230V, kursh ir videejais.


 sen jau noskaidrots - gan pēc esošā slēguma, gan pēc krāsām gan pēc ommetra rādījumiem, neesmu jau gluži tik dumjš kā varbūt izskatos  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Nesen bija te plūkšanās, ka pirms trafa dimmerēt nedrīkstot.  ::

----------


## ivog

> starp citu, neviens jau nav teicis, ka uz trafu padod 230V. tikpat labi tur padod 110V. es uz sitiena neatradu datashet tam IC, bet idejiski vinjsh var arii veidot faazu dimmeri.


 OK, pagoglēšu papētīšu.

----------


## heinrx

Nesen bija te plūkšanās, ka pirms trafa dimmerēt nedrīkstot. 



tā vis gluži nav,nav vēlams,bet pieļauju ka ir izņēmumi kad nedrīkst.
Ok,laikam es tomēr sajaucu,biju domājis pwm,bet dimmers laikam ir kudi prostāks devaiss.
nez varbūt es klūdos,
esmu mazliet apjucis :: 
Ja pareizi saprotu tad dimmers ir vienkārši slēdzis ar iestatītu frekfenci kuram ir dziļi pie kājas kurā brīdī un kā tiek skaldīts sīnuss?
dimmera variantā nemainās impulsa garums,savukārt pwm varētu teikt ka impulsa garums ir piesaistīts tīkla frefencei,hz laikam jau tās sauktos frekfences modulācija?
Laikam jau atkal dumības pierakstīju :: kāda nah. frekfences modulācija,pulsācijas modulācija.
jāiet lasīt grāmatas :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kaspich

> Nesen bija te plūkšanās, ka pirms trafa dimmerēt nedrīkstot.


 ja trafam atstaatas gaisa spraugas un maiga piesatinashanaas likne - tad: kaapeec ne.. ja pieliksi parastu [ideaals testa eksemplaars = tors], tad.. nu, tad sekas garanteets  ::

----------


## ivog

> varu dereet, ka pie 110 primaarajaa, sekundaarajos jau bija/ir vajadziigie spanji..


 Nu nav tā - pie 105V primārajā, sekundārajā ir 2x26V. Lai dabūtu galā līdzspriegumu +/- 54,8V, vajag ~40V.

----------


## kaspich

nu labi, paarrekjinot uz 230V, man sanaak krietni par daudz..  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Es gan būtu pielicis priekšā veco LATRu. Tad, I' un U" čekojot, lēnām griezis augšā.

----------


## juris90

> Nu nav tā - pie 105V primārajā, sekundārajā ir 2x26V. Lai dabūtu galā līdzspriegumu +/- 54,8V, vajag ~40V.


 a es jau būtu pamēģinājis sekundārajā tinumā ievālēt tos voltus, kadiem tur izejā jābūt un tad samērītu, kas tur ar primārajiem darās, vai tur laukā kaut kas vispār nāk un ja nāk tad cik.

----------


## edgars-9

> Sveiki,
> Vai ir zināms Rīgā kāds kas ar tādu lietu nodarbojas? Ir barošanas trafiņš, kuram (laikam) ir īsslēgtais vijums - pieslēdzot izsit drošinātāju. Svilis nav. Aptuveni 600W jauda. Cik tāds prieks varētu maksāt?


 vai trafs trisfazu? Kadi drosinataji? Trafus piesledzot tiklam var izssist automatsledzi jo liela induktivitate trafam.
vai trafs agrak darbinats pie ta pasa tikla - drosinatajiem?

----------


## ivog

> vai trafs trisfazu? Kadi drosinataji? Trafus piesledzot tiklam var izssist automatsledzi jo liela induktivitate trafam.
> vai trafs agrak darbinats pie ta pasa tikla - drosinatajiem?


 Jā, jā trīsfāžu trafs audio pastiprinātāja barošanai  :: 
P.S. Pagaidām ir atlikts malā, dēļ steidzamākiem darbiem, bet kaut kad pieķeršos...

----------


## kaspich

> vai trafs trisfazu? Kadi drosinataji? Trafus piesledzot tiklam var izssist automatsledzi jo liela induktivitate trafam.
> vai trafs agrak darbinats pie ta pasa tikla - drosinatajiem?


 par to trafa induktivitaati, kas sit aaraa droshinaataajus, luudzu, siikaak  ::

----------


## Tārps

Nu vispār, bija reiz tāds gadījums. Bija uzlikts 250 W 1f trafs priekš 12V rokaslampu. Pieslēgts caur B6,3 A automātu. Reižu reizēm to automātu sita ārā ieslēgšanas brīdī, atkarībā uz kuru maiņstrāvas periodu trāpija. Nomainot ar B10 A automātu, tas cirks bidzās. Droši vien varēja arī ar C6,3 A automātu iztikt.  Bija arī cits rokaslampu trafs - 2,5kW 3f ieslēgts caur C16 A automātu. Nekad, pat ar slodzi , neko arā nesita.

----------


## kaspich

par mainjstraavas periodu, ludzu, siikaak  ::

----------


## Tārps

Redzu, ka gribi filozofēt par ieslēgšanas momentu un paliekošo magnētisko plūsmu. Ja īsāk, tad par to, ka spēka trafiem ieslēgšanas strāva var pārsniegt magnetizēšanas strāvu normālā darba režīmā 2...5 reizes.

----------


## kaspich

es redzu, ka tev patiik vispaariigi pamuldeet  ::  un meegjinaat noaireeties brizhos, kad jautaju peec konkreetiibas. peec manas saprashanas, konkreetiiba ir jeedzienisks antoniims filosofeeshanai [ja ar to saprot nekonkreetu parunaashanos].

----------


## Tārps

Netaisos Tev te rakstīt visas gudrās formulas, jo nedaudz problemātiska varētu būt simbolu rakstība. Pats vari izlasīt, bet gudram pietiek parasti ar mājienu attiecīgajā virzienā. Nu bet ........., tā pat neiestāstīsi, gluži kā nēģerim, kas ir sniegs.

----------


## kaspich

o, skatos, tu taads zinosh esi.
varbuut vari izskaidrot, kaapeec 1kW toram, to sleedzot caur BTA41 simistoru [korekti, caur zero crossing optronu - 0 briidii], tas [simistors] uzspraagst, kaut 1pusperioru iztur virs 400A? ceru, ka nesaaksi staastiit, ka 'spēka trafiem ieslēgšanas strāva var pārsniegt magnetizēšanas strāvu normālā darba režīmā 2...5 reizes' un taa paarsnidz 100A?

----------


## tornislv

Jautājums - tas simistors tikai slēdz to toru iekšā, vai slēdz iekšā pie zero crossing un slēdz arī laukā pēc kaut kāda laika brīža, t.i. pirms pusperioda beigām?

----------


## kaspich

tikai sleedz iekshaa.
un, lai nebuutu briinumu izsleegshanaas briidii [ja nu liidz tam tiktu], 
a) ieviestas demferkjeedes dU/dT ierobezhoshanai
b) izsleegshanaas notiek Uin=0 briidii [lidz tai gan netiek]
c) ierobezhots U uz simistora anodiem [ar jaudiigiem varistoriem] - tie [varistori] pa gaisu neaiziet 

adekvaats oscilograafs raada nenormaalu [500+]A straavas tesienu kjeedee komutaacijas briidii.

----------


## zzz

Ummm, kaspichs toch nefilmee kaapeec uzspraagst simistors jeb teelo kaktu eksamenatoru?

Elementaari uz pirkstiem skaidrojot. 

Kondensatoram suudiigaakais rezhiims ir ja to peekshnji piesleedz tiiklam amplituudas piikjii - liels uzlaades straavas impulss. Savukaart piesleegshana nulles sprieguma momentaa ir pofig.

Transformatoram otraadi. Piesleedzot nulles momentaa tas pirmaa pusperioda laikaa ielido serdes piesaatinaajumaa ar no taa izrietoshaam (dazhaadaam interesantaam un taalaakejoshaam  ::  ) sekaam. Piesleegshana sprieguma piikjii buutu pofig.

Detaljas var atrast pieklaajiigaas maciibu graamatinjas, vai nu ar pirkstu viss buus jaaraada.

----------


## kaspich

taarps te nopostuleeja par 5kaarshu straavu. nesapratu. atbildi nemanu.

tb, tu gribi teikt, ka piemaucot toru piikjii, viss buutu kaartiibaa? interesanti.

p.s. jaa, teeloju eksaminatoru. jo man ljoti patiik iesaaceeji, kas samet kaut kur kaut ko sagraabstiitu, un teelo gudriishus.
arii tu. kad mini 'interesantas lietas' - luudzu, konkretaak. vispaariigi visi ir gudri. like 'straava ir stipra, spriegums ir liels'.

----------


## zzz

kaspich, tev ir reaala probleema ar toru un simistoru, kuru tu neapjeedz, jeb vienkaarshi papizdetj gribaas par teoriju?  :: 

Tobish ir starpiiba vai ir:

1. Es, kaspichs lielais un varenais, nebumbum kapeec kilovatiigais trafs simistoru spridzina. Paliidziet atrisinaat elektronisku probleemu.

2. Es, kaspichs lielais un varenais, zinu gan kaapeec trafs taa uzvedaas, tikai gribu paziimeeties un pamuldeet rinjkjii apkaart.

Pirmajaa gadiijumaa tev varbuut pat drusku paliidzeetu, ja tu ierobezhotu savu leciigumu. Otrajaa - da tak izklaideejies pats ar sevi kaa tev iepatiikaas, citu cilveeku liidzdaliiba tur nav nepiecieshama.

----------


## kaspich

pag, tad sanak, ka tu nevis veelies paliidzeet elektronikju komuunai ar labu risinaajumu, bet [paar]maaciit mani?
man gan izskataas, ka rausties no taa, ka par saviem puspadomiem un risinaajumiem bidies aknaas dabuut  ::

----------


## zzz

kaspich, es jau tresho reiziiti tev jautaaju - to sho transformatora probleemu tieshaam neapjeedz un prasi paliidziibu sev un elektronikju kopienai, jeb turpini vijaabivatsja taapat vien pamuldeeshanas peec?

----------


## kaspich

nenjerksti! ir ko teikt, saki. nav ko teikt - priecaajies par savu parakstu. taapat no tevis nekas veertiigs nav dzirdeets..

----------


## zzz

Nu nekautreejies, nekautreejies sniegbaltiite, vari jau arii kaadu reiziiti atziities ka esi dumsh. Un neadekvaati leciigs.

She tev skaidrojums beernu liimenii:

http://relays.te.com/appnotes/app_pdfs/13c3206.pdf

Tur ir shaadas taadas neprecizitaates, bet nu, jopcik, lietas buutiibu tak tev beidzot vajadzeetu saak apjeegt.

A risinaajumi tehnikaa jau ir sen zinaami.

----------


## kaspich

o, lielisks materiaals.
un tagad izdaram secinaajumus:
a) tava teeze par slegshanu pikjii ir fail;
b) taarpa teeze par 5X I arii ir fail.

un iisaa moraale: toriem bez jebkaadaam gaisa spraugaam, ar cietu piesaatinaajuma liikni un palielu paliekosho magneetismu dzelzs piesaatinaas tik njirpri, ka Zprimaarais kljuust par Re [tb, vada pretestiibu], no shejienes arii tie 500+A. un serdi dabuut simetriskaa uzmagnetizejumaa var - smuki, caur rezistiivu source.

p.s. materiaalu ar sakariigiem komentiem [jo teema jau patiesibaa nav par zero crossing simistoriem, bet trafiem kaa slodzi] pat ash pie pamaaciibaam vareetu iemest, moska kaadam noder.

p.s. tava ceriiba shodien buut dienas varonim un man ko iemaaciit, diemzhel, izgaazas. bet, gan jau taada pienaaks  ::

----------


## zzz

Njerga kaspichs nodemonstreeja pilniigu fail.  :: 

Vispirms shis neapjeedza savu simistora spridzinaashanu un gaudoja lai shim to skaidro.

Tad kad shim tika iedots materiaalinsh, tad shis peekshnji sajuutas gudrinieks. 

Vot tikai suudi tajaa, ka tev kaspich vajadzeeja buut gudriniekam tad, kad tu tur breeci par savu uzspraagusho simistoru. Tagad ir par veelu.

----------


## zzz

> 1kW toram, to sleedzot caur BTA41 simistoru [korekti, caur zero crossing optronu - 0 briidii],


 kaspicha ljurinaashanas fail. Trafa sleegshana ieksh zero crossing nihera nav korekti. Tas ir kaa reizi suudiigaakais veids, kaa iesleegt trafu.

----------


## kaspich

pokemon, aizver savu ljerinaamo.
zb vienreiz. nav sajeegas - maacies. 
kaut kaadu saturiigu/profesionaalu diskusiju te veidot - bezceriigi. ieraugot 2 tranzistorus vai 1 simistoru, visaadi taarpi, cranes, zzz un moa sarodaas un meegjina spreegaat..

es pat neteereeshu laiku akut ko te skaidrojot/oponeejot. ne tu ko taisi, ne taisiisi.

----------


## zzz

Pontus vajadzeeja pievaldiit, profesionaalais simistora uzspridzinaataj.  :: 

Tagad ir blamaazha, nevis profesionaalaa diskusija.

----------


## kaspich

dlja OSOBO tupih:

1. simistors tika sleegts ieprieksheejaa projekta ievaros, kad bija uzdevums: reaali nomeeriit toru paliekoshaa magneetisma un magneetvada piesaatinaajuma liiknes izraisiitu I tesienu trafu palaizhot [lai izstraadaatu/apreekjinaatu KOREKTAS palaishanas PAREIZUS elementus];
2. ar atbilstoshu apriikojumu arii tika veikti meeriijumi
3. sho teemu aktualizeeju, njemot veeraa citu [ne viena vien] probleemu ar toru iesleegshanu
4. ja tu buutu papuuleejies, tad pamaniitu, ka nodarbojos ar soft start lietaam. nevis valsts kantorelii par formaalu algu atsezhot [nee, protams, bez asociaacijaam] un, labaakajaa gadiijumaa, iemetot citu meeriijumus [oi, luudzu, atkal - bez asociaacijaam], bet reali darbojoties.

un globaali - man tevi jaapbeedina - man nav probleemu ar trafu palaishanu. man fuses aaraa 'nesit'.

----------


## zzz

Joprojaam kaspich - vajadzeeja pontus piebremzeet.

Taa vietaa, lai vienkaarshi profesionaali bez emocionaalas psihoshanaas runaatu par softstartu, kaspicham sagribeejaas paziimeeties un povijaabivatsja. Shim sanaaca fail.  ::

----------


## kaspich

fail sanaaca lohiem, kas ieteica sleegt sine piikjii  :: 
jeb tiem, ka I radiijaas 5X lielaka [tie gan pazuda].

----------


## zzz

Fail sanaaca iiblim, kursh "korekti" sleedza trafu nulles punktaa.  :: 

Un veel iiblim kaspicham izgaazaas paziimeeshanaas, un tas shim vistrakaak kozh sirsninjaa.

----------


## kaspich

stulbais ambaali, kursh teica, ka korekti? tu lasiit maaki? ku tupam cilveekam jaabuut..
nee, ok, ja tu tur ienjirdz, sak, kaa es [neko iipashi nerubiijot] kaspiSHu kacinu, turpini nirgt. ibo uz sakariigu diskusiju speejigs neesi.

----------


## zzz

> stulbais ambaali, kursh teica, ka korekti?


 To teicas stulbais iiblis kaspichs. Citaats veel nekur izdzeests nava.  :: 


Ja tu, losi kaspich, sagrozi manis teikto, tad es tev ar taadiem pat prikoliem atbildu, vai ta man gruuti.

----------


## M_J

Re kā reizēm tomēr ir vērts ieskatīties Elfas forumā. Paldies zzz par info! Ne viss, kas pirmajā acu uzmetienā liekas varen labs un pareizs, kā piemēram slēgšanās sprieguma nulles punktā tāds ir visos gadījumos. Bez šīs infas pavisam noteikti būtu uzspridzinājis pāris simistorus un tikai pēc tam sāktu domāt, kāpēc tas notika. Kas zina, varbūt pat taisnotos, ka simistorus spridzināju speciāli "iepriekšējā projekta ietvaros".

----------


## kaspich

cik gan aprobezhotiem, skaudiigiem, nenoviidiigiem un paakjiskiem jaabuut, lai nespeetu pienjemt, ka kaads maak pisleegt trafu.
juus 'speci' piesleedzieties kaadai [manai] sarezgjitaakai teemai. tad nebuus jaameklee citu 'taisnoshanaas'.
un, protams, ir 'kruta' labaakajaa gadiijumaa iemest kaada cita sadzejotu materiaalu, nevis pashiem izmeeriit, paarbaudiit.
ak jaa, lai shaadus procesus meeriitu, vajadzees ciparnieku osciili ar palielu atminju un labu aatrumu. jaa, taads maksaa 5 ciparu skaitljus. un sajeegu.
ak jaa, nav jau ne viena, ne otra. bet citiem uzklupt - sveeta lieta.
basi sit atpakalj.. jeb laukju/luuzeru kompaanija.

----------


## M_J

Kā tad ir? Nulles punktā slēdzies ar iepriekšēju nodomu uzspridzināt simistoru un dokumentēt šo procesu? Mēģināji arī citus punktus? Un kādi rezultāti?

----------


## kaspich

> Kā tad ir? Nulles punktā slēdzies ar iepriekšēju nodomu uzspridzināt simistoru un dokumentēt šo procesu? Mēģināji arī citus punktus? Un kādi rezultāti?


 ipashi tupiem eksemplaariem:
1. simistors tika sleegts ieprieksheejaa projekta ievaros, kad bija  uzdevums: reaali nomeeriit toru paliekoshaa magneetisma un magneetvada  piesaatinaajuma liiknes izraisiitu I tesienu trafu palaizhot [lai  izstraadaatu/apreekjinaatu KOREKTAS palaishanas PAREIZUS elementus];
[copy/paste no 6.lpp.]

shajaa forumaa izkristalizeejaas luuzeri, kas nav gatavi komenteet neko sarezgjitaku par 3 detaljaam, bet pie pirmaas iespejas barinjaa gatavi iekampt kaajaa.  :: 

taatad, mj kundzinj, es [tb, vesela komada] veicu 1:1 testu, kas aprakstiits zzz ieliktaja docaa. un apliecina gan crane teiktaa par 5kaarshu I, gan pasha zzz ieteikuma slegt piikjiii FAIL. 
sanjemies, saac domaat!

----------


## M_J

Beidzot izspiedu no Tevis Kaspič, kādu zinātni Tu tur bīdīji. Atvaino, ka Tev nācās vēlreiz atkārtot 6. lappusē rakstīto. Bet pats vien esi vainīgs. Tavi "palagi" būtu pārskatāmāki, ja tajos izpaliktu tie 90% spama par to kāds varens zellis ir Kaspičs, un kādi lohi/lūzeri/pāķi visi pārējie. To jau visi šī foruma apmeklētāji tāpat zina.

----------


## zzz

Da nuu, iibli kaspich, tas ka tu esi dumsh un fail, taa ir tava personiskaa probleema.  :: 

Sleegshana piikja punktaa, vai veel advaceetaak - tadaa faazes momentaa, lai kompenseetu transformatora serdes palikusho magneetismu, ir viena no metodeem, ko izmanto lielajiem energjeetikas trafiem.

Un vinji nu nemaz neklausaas luuzera kaspicha breecienos.

----------


## JDat

> Sleegshana piikja punktaa, vai veel advaceetaak - tadaa faazes momentaa, lai kompenseetu transformatora serdes palikusho magneetismu, ir viena no metodeem, ko izmanto lielajiem energjeetikas trafiem.
> 
> Un vinji nu nemaz neklausaas luuzera kaspicha breecienos.


 Ceru ka ar enerģētiķiem nav domāts biedrītis Ivog...  ::

----------


## ivog

> Sleegshana piikja punktaa, vai veel advaceetaak - tadaa faazes momentaa, lai kompenseetu transformatora serdes palikusho magneetismu, ir viena no metodeem, ko izmanto lielajiem energjeetikas trafiem.


 Varētu par šo sīkāk - tieši par kādiem trafiem iet runa? Strādājot šajā sfērā kaut kā neesmu dzirdējis šādu lietu. OK, nav tieši mans lauciņš, bet tīri intereses pēc pirmdien parunāšos ar spečukiem relejaizsardzības jautājumos. Bet par vieniem 95% esmu drošs, ka trafus (20/0,4 kV trafus točna)nekādā pīķī neviens neslēdz. Vispār jau būtu interesanti saprast, kā iespējams TRĪZFĀŽU trafu ieslēgt pīķa momentā. Kurā no fāzēm gaidīsim to pīķa momentu, a?

----------


## kaspich

shoreiz Ivo iespeera pa.. juutigaako vietu  :: 

ok, teoreetiski jaa [vienfaazu trafam] - tajaa bridii, lai kompenseetu palikusho magneetismu. tikai, luudzu, kaadu praktisku domu/risinaajumu.

veel fail sanak ar sekojoshu lietu: mehaanisko sleedzu [pat mazjaudas releju] nostraades laiks ir 5..10ms, kas noziimee - energjeetikaa [pat, ja buutu 1F trafi, kaa USA, piemeeram] shaada metode nekaadi nav iespeejama.
ok, pat, ja mees teoreetiski/kaut kaa noteiktu palikusho magneetismu, shaada metode nebuutu drosha deelj tiikla kropljiem [10% un vairaak], asimetrijas un Umom izmainjaam [jo, kaa redzam, piesaatinaajuma liikne ir sasodiiti asa toriem, da i rezerve tuvu 0llei].

----------


## zzz

::  

Biskji uz progresu tak vajag paskatiities, biedriishi.  :: 

Neba nu ar kuvaldu paarsleedzamie sleedzhi ir vieniigais, kas pasaulee eksistee.

----------


## kaspich

> Beidzot izspiedu no Tevis Kaspič, kādu zinātni Tu tur bīdīji. Atvaino, ka Tev nācās vēlreiz atkārtot 6. lappusē rakstīto. Bet pats vien esi vainīgs. Tavi "palagi" būtu pārskatāmāki, ja tajos izpaliktu tie 90% spama par to kāds varens zellis ir Kaspičs, un kādi lohi/lūzeri/pāķi visi pārējie. To jau visi šī foruma apmeklētāji tāpat zina.


 pag, ja tu paluukotu shos palagus velreiz - es uzdevu jautaajumu bez jebkaadiem pontiem - kaapec [man/daneman], piemeeram, 400A simistors iet pa gaisu [ja jau palaishanas I ir tikai 5X lielaaka par darba I]. un tad paaris pilsonji meegjinaaja pieraadiit, ka es esmu lohs.

----------


## kaspich

> Biskji uz progresu tak vajag paskatiities, biedriishi. 
> 
> Neba nu ar kuvaldu paarsleedzamie sleedzhi ir vieniigais, kas pasaulee eksistee.


 pag, pag. konkretaak. un it ipashi par 3 faazu trafa sleegshanu vajadziigajaa briidii.
un paliekoshaa magneetisma noteikshanu. un faazes izveeli. apgaismo mani/muus  ::

----------


## zzz

Un visus kaspicha vijebonchikus jau sen ir iemiidiijis zemee taads neliels vaacu kantoriitis emeko.de  ::

----------


## zzz

> pag, ja tu paluukotu shos palagus velreiz - es uzdevu jautaajumu bez jebkaadiem pontiem - kaapec [man/daneman], piemeeram, 400A simistors iet pa gaisu [ja jau palaishanas I ir tikai 5X lielaaka par darba I]. un tad paaris pilsonji meegjinaaja pieraadiit, ka es esmu lohs.


 Nu es tev arii atbildeeju kaapeec - serdes piesaatinaashanaas pirmaa pusperioda laikaa. un noraadiiju ka siikaakas detaljas tu vari atrast maaciibu graamataa. taalaak kaspicsh nekonkreeti pljurinaaja bezsaturu, liidz kameer shim tika iedots links uz skaidrojumu ar bildiiteem. tad kaspicham peekshnji iesita uriins galvaa un shis saaka aurot kaads shis gjeenijs un visi apkaart fail, tachu nepasakot neko veertiigu kas tajaa failinjaa jau  nebuutu bijis iekshaa. Karoch, losis kaspichs absoluuti nekaadu veertiigu pienesumu diskusijai devis nav. Tipisks fail.  ::

----------


## kaspich

kaads sakars kantorim, kas taisa soft start, ar tavu vaavuljoshanu? studijaa magjiskos faazes apreekjinus un 3 faazu trafa ieslegshanu! kaa ko konkreetaku prasa, taa saakaas linku meshana ar pilniigi nekonkreetaam lietaam?  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu es tev arii atbildeeju kaapeec - serdes piesaatinaashanaas pirmaa pusperioda laikaa. un noraadiiju ka siikaakas detaljas tu vari atrast maaciibu graamataa. taalaak kaspicsh nekonkreeti pljurinaaja bezsaturu, liidz kameer shim tika iedots liks uz skaidrojumu ar bildiiteem. tad kaspicham peekshnji iesita uriins galvaa un shis saaka aurot kaads shis gjeenijs un visi apkaart fail, tachu nepasakot neko veertiigu kas tajaa failinjaa jau  nebuutu bijis iekshaa. Karoch, losis kaspichs absoluuti nekaadu veertiigu pienesumu diskusijai devis nav. Tipisks fail.


 kaada jeega TEV ko konkreetaaku teikt? ne tu buuvee, ne rubii. ja kaadam kas iipashi neanseets interesees, atmetiis PM.  :: 
nenovirzies no teemas. 3 faazu trafa tema, paliekoshaa magneetisma noteikshana un faazes izveele.  ::

----------


## zzz

> kaads sakars kantorim, kas taisa soft start, ar tavu vaavuljoshanu? studijaa magjiskos faazes apreekjinus un 3 faazu trafa ieslegshanu! kaa ko konkreetaku prasa, taa saakaas linku meshana ar pilniigi nekonkreetaam lietaam?


 Kantoriisha produktiem ir tieshs sakars ar losha kaspicha tuksho vaavuljoshanu.   ::  

Ej un lasi shameejo dokumentus, ja esi taa sasprindzis uz softstartiem. Uzzinaasi ka tu nebuut neesi pasaules gjeniaalaakais softstartu izgudrotaajs.  ::

----------


## zzz

> kaada jeega TEV ko konkreetaaku teikt?


 Aber, losi kaspich, man tak no tevis nekaa arii nevajag. Pashreizeejais diskusijas zars saakaas ar kaspicha breekshanu, ka shis neapjeedz kaapeec shim simistors uzspraadzis. Tas tu tur kaut ko gribeeji, tikai nejeedzi pateikt ko.  ::

----------


## JDat

nu ko te pisās savā starpā? labāk būtu ar sievietēm pisušies, nevis savā starpā, pie tam vēl virtuali...

----------

